# Vincennes ( France) by donquichotedelmedina



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

> Vincennes is a commune in the Val-de-Marne department in the eastern suburbs of Paris, France. It is located 6.7 km (4.2 mi) from the centre of Paris. It is one of the most densely populated municipalities in Europe.


*Pictures taken Sunday 15.01.2012*


_Rue de la Jarry 
















​_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Rue commandant Mowat







_​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

Rue Diderot


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_
Castle of Vincennes ( Jan, 15/2012)








_​


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Charming place, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from Vincennes....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from the castle - chateau de Vincennes


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Thank you all kay:_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_La Chapelle du château de Vincennes (Jan,15/2012)


























_​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Avenue du Château
Jan, 22/2012

















_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Video from my phone





_


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Amazing video (and beautiful music btw), it has a very nice charm.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_@Tikiturf Thank you for your compliment.

Sunday 19 February 2012 
Rue des Sabotiers
















_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Avenue Gabriel Péri ( 11/03/2012)







_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, great photos  I love the Castle of Vincennes  Thanks for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Street Emile Duquen ( 25.08.2012)
















_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Saturday 1 september 2012
My first panoramic picture









​_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Saturday 1 september 









​_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_ Saturday 1 september
Garden







_​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Nice thread! I liked the videos a lot, great job.


Thank you alexandru.mircea.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rue Raymond du Temple 
Saturday 12 april 2014*


----------

